# '95 radio help



## skramer360 (Aug 14, 2005)

Hope someone can help.
I am trying to put an aftermarket stereo in my '95 hardbody. I had this same radio in my previous '91 with no problems. I bought one of those wiring harnesses so I can use the factory plugs. The plugs are the same in the '91 and '95 with one exception. The smaller plug that has 6 spaces in it has only 4 connectors in the '91, but has 6 connectors in the '95. I don't know what those other 2 wires do but according to the wiring diagram they go to the amplifier along with the 4 wires that go to the rear speakers. My problem is that my rear speakers won't work with my new radio. Where is the amplifier? Can I just bypass the amp or can I power it with the new radio? Sorry for the long post


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

if I remember right the amp is mounted on the hump, in front of the shifter. there is a trim panel with vents, a screw on each side, remove it and it should be there. the amp runs the rear speakers. so you should have a harness, radio to amp and the rear speakers plug into the amp. there are a few different harness's, with or without the amp and of course the radios, and as you found out... different plug in's, you'll just have to mix & match radios/harness until you have the plug & play combination you want. did any of that make sense or did it just confuse you?


----------



## legoman786 (Oct 19, 2006)

What size speakers fit in the back in the X cabs?


----------



## skramer360 (Aug 14, 2005)

There was something behind that panel in my '91 but nothing there in the '95. legoman786 I'm in a hurry right now but will post the speakers I put in there in the next day or two.


----------



## golfer (Aug 21, 2006)

If you have the base system without the rear amp then you will powering the rear speakers with your new deck.

If you have the rear amp then pin 12 ( on the 6 pin connector ) is the remote trigger to turn on the amp.


----------



## Fred S (Aug 26, 2006)

I was told by the stereo guys at Best Buy, who sold me my adaptor, that if I had the amps I could just unplug them and connect the adaptor and stereo in their place.

It turned out that my truck didn't have the amps, so I don't know how accurate this info is. Maybe it'll help you.

For rear speakers, see my old post here.
http://www.nissanforums.com/truck-suv/127635-success-king-cab-stereo-speakers.html

Fred


----------



## skramer360 (Aug 14, 2005)

legoman,
I used Pioneer TS-G1341R 5 1/4" speakers. I had to drill four holes for the speakers, but the stock covers still fit and the jump seats still go up and down.


----------



## legoman786 (Oct 19, 2006)

So it's 4" stock, but 5 1/4s could fit? I'm asking because I have a pair of Pioneer 100W 4 inchers and I would like to stick them in a new truck, whenever I get one.


----------



## skramer360 (Aug 14, 2005)

Just thought I would let everyone know that I found the amp. It is under the driver's seat. I just bypassed the amp and let the radio power the rear speakers.


----------

